# Vail resorts now has the Canyons in UT



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks like the empire is expanding. Vail Resorts Corporate | Vail Resorts to Operate Canyons Resort in Park City, Utah

If you read that release depending on what happens with PCMR they might try to get a lease on that as well. Looks like I have an excuse to go to UT this year.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Are the acquisitions ever going to end? :dunno: I would've thought that BA would be a little less than pleased about the news that, "the empire is expanding."

I like that at least this expansion is half the distance to me than the other ones at Lake Tahoe but I'm still not sure what to think yet. 

I got the RMSP+ last year and I'm going to get it again this year so I suppose It wont effect me too much. Maybe this will help drive more crowds to the Vail resorts and leave other areas in the state just a little less crowded.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Think about it like this. They bought those two shithole resorts in the Midwest and then I think they have something in the old country aka the East. Offer up a pass with expanded value that's still cheaper than their current passes. Now they can travel to three states. Spread them out in the snowiest areas, pick up some real estate, control the food/bev and lodging and you monopolizes peoples vacations.

Am I happy about it? No but do I like shredding in Utah? Yes. It makes having a place to stay in PC more accessible if I don't have to go try and get comp tickets from their marketing department/friends.

Vail is an evil corporation though and Rob Katz can go fist fuck himself with a razor bladed glove.


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

Wonder if this will affect the price of an Epic Pass for next season.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

$689 according to that press release.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Vail Resorts is basically Wal-Marting the snowsports industry.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Vail Resorts is basically Wal-Marting the snowsports industry.


I'm assuming you've never seen those Vail-Mart stickers? A couple of my friends have them on their cars lol. I just laugh it off, more places for me to go and snowboard for free.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> They bought those two shithole resorts in the Midwest and then I think they have something in the old country aka the East.


I went to Mt Crescent in Iowa this year for opening day...I didn't know anything about it before going and had never been there. I was shocked to find out that Vail resorts owned it. Never really did figure out why...I guess they are just trying to use it as a marketing platform to the Omaha area.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Went to Utah a couple months ago, we didnt go to The canyons because it was 105/day. Atleast I can ride there free for our trip.

It's pretty awesome to hit Vail/BC and Powderhorn on the way to and from Utah. How is The Canyons compared to Brighton and Snowbird? I really liked it there. I'm assuming they atleast have a nice park?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The thing that sucks is that if you are done with buying into Vail resorts, the more shit they acquire, the less places there are to visit with a local vibe and reasonable day lift tickets.

I don't want to have to buy into it but they make it so juicy. FUCK!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

To hell with Vail. I have no desire to go to their resorts and fight the gapers while parking in the EPIC parking lot before using my EPIC pass to get on the EPIC lift to ride the EPIC run then stop to eat an EPIC burger and drink an EPIC beer before finishing my EPIC day in the EPIC park then share it all using EPIC mix while I fight the EPIC traffic back home.

Ugh.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You know those "gapers" every one of you pick on and think are below you keep all the resorts and snow sports industry alive. You should probably shut the fuck up with putting them down and thank them. Fucking pathetic every one of you that complains about them.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You know those "gapers" every one of you pick on and think are below you keep all the resorts and snow sports industry alive. You should probably shut the fuck up with putting them down and thank them. Fucking pathetic every one of you that complains about them.


I fully understand that they keep the industry alive and I appreciate the money they bring in. I just don't want to deal with them. Hence why I stay the hell out of Summit and Vail during the season.

Also, just for irony's sake, I would like to point out that you saying, "You should probably shut the fuck up with putting them down and thank them" is probably the most ironic and hypocritical thing I've seen anyone type in my entire life. Is there ever an hour that goes by that you don't blast some poor newbie on this forum for asking a question that you see as being below you? Most of the time they're just trying to get info on how to spend their money to support the industry. I'm not hating on it, I'm just pointing out the irony and hypocrisy of what you just typed.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you understand it don't bitch about it. 

Also I'm pretty sure I could post my last 20 posts and they would either be random one liners or pointing out a lack of common sense. Not my fault people can't deal with my delivery I don't coddle.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

After visiting more and more resorts, I like vail that much more. The only place my family and I enjoyed more this year was Jackson Hole. The past two seasons I saw Taos, silverton, all of eagle/summit county resorts, Revelstoke, wolf creek, steamboat, north star, powder horn and probably one or two more I'm forgetting.....

I like high speed quads, gondolas and very well groomed runs (when the pow is crusty). I enjoy nice places to chill and BBQ while on the mountain. I like paying $650 for a pass to a buttload of terrain. I like living on the mountain.... I like tracking my days and vert.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

What is a gaper?


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

I want someone to slap me if I ever complain about having unlimited access to over 10 mountains for under $700. It's $500+ for access to one hill on the east coast and $1,000+ for any of the decent Vermont ones. Throw some beers and food in your trunk and you don't have to pay their gouging prices at the mountain.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Gaper is lost noobie. Jeans on the slopes or shit that just doesn't belong...and eats snow all day long


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Epic said:


> I want someone to slap me if I ever complain about having unlimited access to over 10 mountains for under $700. It's $500+ for access to one hill on the east coast and $1,000+ for any of the decent Vermont ones. Throw some beers and food in your trunk and you don't have to pay their gouging prices at the mountain.


I happily pay $359 a year for access to one mountain to avoid the bullshit. I park pretty much right up under the lift and have been known to show up with a keg in the back of the truck.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't mind the gapers per se even. It is the massive numbers of expert bro brah skiers and crowds and general disney feel.

Hurry and wait in line and hurry and wait and hurry and spend spend spend and wait and spend and hurry and everyone is very wired and stressed out on getting the fun in and it just gets all gnarly. 

Its the sheer volume of people they drive.

Its about time they got into Utah it was like their final frontier ffs.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I don't mind the gapers per se even. It is the massive numbers of expert bro brah skiers and crowds and *general disney feel*.
> 
> Hurry and wait in line and hurry and wait and hurry and spend spend spend and wait and spend and hurry and everyone is very wired and stressed out on getting the fun in and it just gets all gnarly.
> 
> ...


THIS for damn sure.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well there's a little more to Utah than meets the eye from what I've heard. Talisker is trying to get Solitude and if they win which they more than likely will against PCMR they'll have three resorts there. Lease that to Vail while owning the land and they can build that Tram from Park City to Solitude or Snowbird then that combines the two canyons. By doing that they can start the conquest of doing a Utah pass.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

I remember Vail back in 1999 I could their house from here, and it's on fire.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BigAL said:


> I remember Vail back in 1999 I could their house from here, and it's on fire.


wait... what? :dizzy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

He's talking about the year those environmentalist freaks burned the one lodge down.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

> those environmentalist freaks


 a little harsh but understandable, I personally support direct action and being concerned with the state of where we ride, but I found the ELF target in this manner to be a little misguided.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm sorry should I have said those fucking whack jobs with their shitty agenda that failed miserably at what they were intended to do and got caught?


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

Okay, didn't want to make this a debate, but if you look at other organizations using direct action for other world issues and not call them "whack jobs" is straight up treasonous in comparison to the historic radical revolutions of our past. Now what makes ones agenda "shitty" and another worthwhile? Is it because the "shitty" agendas don't have instant or any recognition, or is because one deals with non-people issues?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you didn't want to make this debate maybe you shouldn't have responded? Simple logic would deduce that. But you opened that door so here we sit. 

There's a way to get things done without coming across as a fucking eco whack job. I'm all about forest preservation and helping the environment but burning down a building sitting in the middle of a forest that could have caught on fire, probably not the smartest or best way to do it. Didn't help their cause, plus they got caught. Let alone they didn't go after something as it was being developed, it had already been done. If you're going to stop something you need to do it before it happens not after the fact. Once again simple logic.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

> I'm all about forest preservation and helping the environment but burning down a building sitting in the middle of a forest that could have caught on fire, probably not the smartest or best way to do it.


 See I can agree with that and this was my main concern. Radical tactics are a bit dodgy but there have been so many more action that go on. There was a lot of letter writing, protest, and boycotts before someone decided to bring the thunder which shows that aboveground methods only go so far. I actively participate in educational awareness concerning such issues, I've even been arrested myself for doing non-confrontational activism, but when nothing is being done frustration comes to mind and action will follow. To counter Mainstream media that uses blanket definition and incorrect use of the word "terrorist" when reporting direct action just look at the deaths of activist. No one can call ELF/ALF "terrorist group" when no one is being killed except for the activist themselves.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Death and murder is only part of terrorism. Who has died from any of the Internet terrorism with hacking? Does that make them any less of a threat. Terrorism is the art of using terror and fear to control a populace, murder/death is only part of that.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Seeing as how every mountain is already outrageously expensive anyway, does Vail buying them make them worse?

That would be cool if they only snatched up similar resorts. Like Heavenly, and Northstar. Already expensive. If a Resort went from $55 lift ticket to $100 because of Vail I can see the harm in that.

But if Vail snatches up all the $100+ lift ticket places already, and then offers you an epic pass across those resorts, hell that's kind of enticing. But if they get a monopoly and then jack the prices up than fuck them. They'll watch as more people just stay home.

If they snatched up mammoth I'd buy an epic pass asap. Tahoe, Mammoth, Ut and Denver.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The price of the Epic has slowly gone up over the last few years but compared to what their resorts used to charge for single mountain passes it's still great value. I also think if you look at the fact that an Epic is 660 or something like that and the Canyons only pass was 800 that should help their local economy, lift tickets will probably stay the same, but now they can get people with lodging, food, rentals, etc. etc. to offset the decrease in season pass price. As well as get more people willing to buy an Epic pass as it's cheaper than their single mountain pass and gives them more options. 

After talking with some folks at A basin the other day about my Epic Local pass and how much they make per day it's scanned I feel better buying one. According to them even though I bought my pass from Vail Resorts every day it's scanned at A basin Vail has to pay them 30 bucks. Now I did the math that means the 500 bucks I paid to Vail resorts has been paid to The Basin which is only on their pass not owned by Vail. I feel better knowing that my money is helping that place out as it's a fun little hill. 

I seriously thought Vail was going to snatch up Mammoth, probably still part of their master plan.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

By definition Terrorism is using non-combatants to achieve political cause. But it's not that simple if it was the US would be terrorist for bombing untold numbers of civilians, then again it depends on how much money one has and the tech used for each action. Typically incidents involving low-tech like the Sea Shepard organization would be classed as terrorism, but not by actual definition. If you've heard of the Wimmin's Fire Brigade they firebombed several Red Hot Video store in 1982 and took thirteen stores down to one store, this is still regarded as one of the most notable actions in the Feminist Movement. Now I may approve of call to arms activism, but I stand firmly against wanton harm and violence, research people like Dr. Steven Best, Tom Regan, etc. 

"You got a better theory and strategy? Then implement it. For real, I can hardly wait. Let's see some new shit start to happen. But fuck a theory and strategy with no action. We got too many of those. The struggle needs people, and people need some inspiration, something to believe in, to live and die for. We're tired of this bullshit. No one is about to join another movement that ain't moving. We've gotta prove to the people that we are fighting to win, that revolution is possible, that together we can turn this motherfucker upside down and finally break free. Enough is enough." -Leslie James Pickering taken from the book Igniting A Revolution: Voices in Defense of The Earth By Steven Best and Anthony J. Nocella, II.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow. That's a pretty sweet deal for A-Bay.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

BigAL said:


> By definition Terrorism is using non-combatants to achieve political cause. But it's not that simple if it was the US would be terrorist for bombing untold numbers of civilians, then again it depends on how much money one has and the tech used for each action. Typically incidents involving low-tech like the Sea Shepard organization would be classed as terrorism, but not by actual definition. If you've heard of the Wimmin's Fire Brigade they firebombed several Red Hot Video store in 1982 and took thirteen stores down to one store, this is still regarded as one of the most notable actions in the Feminist Movement. Now I may approve of call to arms activism, but I stand firmly against wanton harm and violence, research people like Dr. Steven Best, Tom Regan, etc.
> 
> "You got a better theory and strategy? Then implement it. For real, I can hardly wait. Let's see some new shit start to happen. But fuck a theory and strategy with no action. We got too many of those. The struggle needs people, and people need some inspiration, something to believe in, to live and die for. We're tired of this bullshit. No one is about to join another movement that ain't moving. We've gotta prove to the people that we are fighting to win, that revolution is possible, that together we can turn this motherfucker upside down and finally break free. Enough is enough." -Leslie James Pickering taken from the book Igniting A Revolution: Voices in Defense of The Earth By Steven Best and Anthony J. Nocella, II.


You're really struggling to try and prove a point here because I called some stupid granola eating bunny huggers terrorist freaks. 

Just so we're on the same page here, what the U.S. has done to people with bombings, drone strikes, etc. etc. is terrorism. Just labeled different for the American masses. Don't agree with it and never will.

Also pretty sure if someone for any cause has to go to violence to get their point across they've already polluted their cause. It's when you get to this root level that you've lost what you were fighting for. I view it like when someone on the Internet flips out on me and threatens to kill me because they don't like my argument or viewpoint.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

> Just so we're on the same page here, what the U.S. has done to people with bombings, drone strikes, etc. etc. is terrorism. Just labeled different for the American masses. Don't agree with it and never will.


 at least we have that in common.



> Also pretty sure if someone for any cause has to go to violence to get their point across they've already polluted their cause. It's when you get to this root level that you've lost what you were fighting for.


Now would if be violent to destroy inanimate and insentient objects made out of bricks, wood, metal? Not really. You seem to be the pacifist type who revels in aboveground methods and I highly respect that. But do you view the Environmental Movement as whole in the statement of "stupid granola eating bunny huggers terrorist freaks." or just those who partook in the action of Vail? I understand that violence isn’t always the best tactic for every situation which is why I spend 100% of my time educating and spreading awareness. Conversely, pacifism cannot be the appropriate tactic in every situation either. Sometimes evil people need to be killed. People who have NO compassion deserve NONE in return.

Think about this next part very deeply and get back to me on your thoughts.
Tonight, a teenage girl and her friends might pick up hammers for the first time, and smash the windows of a nearby McDonald's. An officer from a mainstream environmental group may realize that they will never save those wetlands near his home with paperwork alone, so he decides to step into the night with a gas can in his hands. An old woman in Oregon may walk a path in the forest she loved since a child, and pull spikes from her pockets to place in the trees she climbed long ago. Though these people are thousands of miles apart, they share something with the millions of others who will step up to fight with a fearless desire to save what the love. That teenage girl, that middle-aged career environmentalist, and that old woman all know what might await them as a consequence of their action, but their hope for a better tomorrow override their instinct for self-preservation. They will act anyway.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

The fact that you're essentially advocating (or at least sympathizing) with people who resort to smashing windows or burning things down to get their point across proves BA's point.

Sure, pacifism/inaction is not always the correct way to go about things, but there are MANY other much more mature options than destroying someone's property because YOU specifically don't agree with their opinions/way of life/operations.

Early in 1990s iirc, some animal hugging activists burned down UC Davis' 10 million dollar primate research facility because they didn't agree with animal testing. From what you've been posting, I would assume you think things of this nature are justified? Ridiculous.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

Now from what I'm getting a lot of people have a very broad definition of "violence". Now there are other options yes, but when aboveground methods run out, underground takes over. So if someone throws a brick through a window of a vivisection lab is "violence" on the same scale of cracking someone's skull open with a baseball bat without just cause, that is really stretching it. If burning down a building without harming anyone is your last course of action, then that is justified. In several African countries have taken up the "any means necessary" to protecting wildlife from poachers. Now would that be "violence"? I also wonder who the hell is talking about going after random people to achieve a cause. I've seen things like SHAC, Sea Shepard, Band Of Mercy, etc. Which have done many things to help and still they are classified as violence. Watch some alternative media instead of prime time programing to further understand why activist are dawning mask and setting out into the night.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

BigAL said:


> Now from what I'm getting a lot of people have a very broad definition of "violence". Now there are other options yes, but when aboveground methods run out, underground takes over. So if someone throws a brick through a window of a vivisection lab is "violence" on the same scale of cracking someone's skull open with a baseball bat without just cause, that is really stretching it. *If burning down a building without harming anyone is your last course of action, then that is justified.* In several African countries have taken up the "any means necessary" to protecting wildlife from poachers. Now would that be "violence"? I also wonder who the hell is talking about going after random people to achieve a cause. I've seen things like SHAC, Sea Shepard, Band Of Mercy, etc. Which have done many things to help and still they are classified as violence. Watch some alternative media instead of prime time programing to further understand why activist are dawning mask and setting out into the night.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

Remember the point of "without harming anyone", Now to you facepalm over other actions like the previously mentioned Wimmin's Fire Brigade? Now unless you are anti-death penalty then I would understand you.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Even if someone isn't physically hurt, you are still actively destroying thousands, if not millions of dollars in someone ELSE'S property. I can see where you're coming from, and I respect it, but I do not condone destroying/torching something just because you personally don't agree with their motives or beliefs. That is violence to me, and should not be condoned or supported at all.

Going back to your McDonalds example. Let's say I own a McDonald's franchise. I'm just an average person, trying to survive and make a living for myself/my family by owning/operating a restaurant. Now, you have two young women, who for some reason don't agree with McDonald's decision as a company, whether it's the fact that they don't agree people should be eating McDonald's food, or a company policy in India. Whatever their issue is, they decide to prove a point and make a stand since they have exhausted all other options. They come to my store and smash in all the windows in the dead of night. Did that prove anything or help anything in particular? No. McDonald's HQ doesn't give a shit, and now I, a random bystander, have to deal with the financial repercussions because some liberal twat decided that this was the "last course of action" and it was justified.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

When you have to burn shit down or destroy it to prove your point all it shows is that you've lost the debate and have instead given yourself authority to fuck with other peoples shit like a whiny little bitch cause nobody thought any of your ideas where worth a lick.

At first I thought you were just one of those internet debate lovers, but nobody but a true-believer would write some of the stuff you did without "facepalming"


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

It may not prove anything to you, but when reported it my cause others to rise up as well. But as for calling any counter culture movement or action by demeaning it with "liberal twat" and what not, also decreases the value of the other side as well. Now if the reasons for destroying inanimate objects in defense of people would you so actively be against those reasons or only reasons that don't relate to us as people


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

saloman said:


> When you have to burn shit down or destroy it to prove your point all it shows is that you've lost the debate and have instead given yourself authority to fuck with other peoples shit like a whiny little bitch cause nobody thought any of your ideas where worth a lick.
> 
> At first I thought you were just one of those internet debate lovers, but nobody but a true-believer would write some of the stuff you did without "facepalming"


I'm am no "true believer" or anything else, just more open to counter-culture and would rather see logic and reason applied to whether one should or shouldn't act.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

BigAL said:


> I'm am no "true believer" or anything else,





BigAL said:


> It may not prove anything to you, but when reported it my cause others to rise up as well.


Mmhm.

(10char)


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

saloman said:


> Mmhm.
> 
> (10char)


That's how mainstream works, people see things, some will blow it off as nothing. Others will be intrigued and look deeper into it. You get my lingo?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BigAL said:


> That's how mainstream works, people see things, some will blow it off as nothing. Others will be intrigued and look deeper into it. You get my lingo?


Most will see it as the crazy wreckless act that it is and be disgusted by it. There is a very small .00001% that would be intrigued by it, your apparently one of them. I am pretty sure everyone else but you in this thread is not intrigued by such actions.....:dunno:


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Alkasquawlik said:


> I'm assuming you've never seen those Vail-Mart stickers? A couple of my friends have them on their cars lol. I just laugh it off, more places for me to go and snowboard for free.


"for free", besides the obvious that you pay 700ISD. is also meaning........
you get to stand in horrible long lines, pay up towards 20 for parking, sit in long shuttle lines, stand in other lines elsewhere, stand in lines to eat food, stand in traffic lines to get in and out....


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

Sick-Pow said:


> "for free", besides the obvious that you pay 700ISD. is also meaning........
> you get to stand in horrible long lines, pay up towards 20 for parking, sit in long shuttle lines, stand in other lines elsewhere, stand in lines to eat food, stand in traffic lines to get in and out....


I would assume lines are much less of an issue if you're able to go on weekdays.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Epic said:


> I would assume lines are much less of an issue if you're able to go on weekdays.


At a regular ski hill that is true, but one with rental property and hotels, shit is a weekend for everyone almost all the time. 

Sure, there are exceptions, but no way would the Epic pass be my only pass.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

BigAL said:


> I'm am no "true believer" or anything else, just more open to counter-culture and would rather see logic and reason applied to whether one should or shouldn't act.


Have you read any of your responses? I mean really read them? You come off far from logical or having deductive reasoning.

You've proven all my points right by your own responses. Good job!

/endthread


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The price of the Epic has slowly gone up over the last few years but compared to what their resorts used to charge for single mountain passes it's still great value. I also think if you look at the fact that an Epic is 660 or something like that and the Canyons only pass was 800 that should help their local economy, lift tickets will probably stay the same, but now they can get people with lodging, food, rentals, etc. etc. to offset the decrease in season pass price. As well as get more people willing to buy an Epic pass as it's cheaper than their single mountain pass and gives them more options.
> 
> After talking with some folks at A basin the other day about my Epic Local pass and how much they make per day it's scanned I feel better buying one. According to them even though I bought my pass from Vail Resorts every day it's scanned at A basin Vail has to pay them 30 bucks. Now I did the math that means the 500 bucks I paid to Vail resorts has been paid to The Basin which is only on their pass not owned by Vail. I feel better knowing that my money is helping that place out as it's a fun little hill.
> 
> I seriously thought Vail was going to snatch up Mammoth, probably still part of their master plan.


Mammoth's single season pass is over $800 and lifties over $100 a day. For one mountain. A really really fun mountain but still, it's ridiculous. Especially since it's so out of the way.

Massively jealous of those in Denver that can buy the Epic Pass and shred different mountains all year. Hell like I said if they bought Mammoth I'm in. And I'll schedule flights to reno/sacramento, SLC, and Denver and not have to buy a single lift ticket.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

This is interesting! 

I was going to get a season pass to Park City next year and this has certainly thrown a wrench into my plans.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Sick-Pow said:


> "for free", besides the obvious that you pay 700ISD. is also meaning........
> you get to stand in horrible long lines, pay up towards 20 for parking, sit in long shuttle lines, stand in other lines elsewhere, stand in lines to eat food, stand in traffic lines to get in and out....


No. I literally mean, FOR. FREE.

Ya, you encounter all those things if you ride specifically on weekends, which is why I avoid them.
Northstar is DEAD on weekdays. They have rental properties and hotels (including a Ritz Carlton) and there is no one there during the week. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Yeah I think I am going to buy an epic pass again... Kinda hilarious that Vail owns Mt. Crescent considering I live in Omaha and learned to board there.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Mammoth's single season pass is over $800 and lifties over $100 a day. For one mountain. A really really fun mountain but still, it's ridiculous. Especially since it's so out of the way.
> 
> Massively jealous of those in Denver that can buy the Epic Pass and shred different mountains all year. Hell like I said if they bought Mammoth I'm in. And I'll schedule flights to reno/sacramento, SLC, and Denver and not have to buy a single lift ticket.


I see your $800 pass and raise you $2000 after tax for a regular season pass in Whistler.

If you get the early bird discount you can get the Whistler season pass for a bargain price is $1500-$1700.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

miplatt88 said:


> Yeah I think I am going to buy an epic pass again... Kinda hilarious that Vail owns Mt. Crescent considering I live in Omaha and learned to board there.


I did nightriding there on a bunch of drugs it was crazy.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jed said:


> I see your $800 pass and raise you $2000 after tax for a regular season pass in Whistler.
> 
> If you get the early bird discount you can get the Whistler season pass for a bargain price is $1500-$1700.


Dear Mother of Baby Jesus, Allah and Buddha.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Two things....

1) that epic pass is cost-effective even if you're only taking a weeks vacation to a resort. 

B) I wonder how many watchlists BigAl is on...


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> Dear Mother of Baby Jesus, Allah and Buddha.


She doesn't get a discount either.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> If they snatched up mammoth I'd buy an epic pass asap. Tahoe, Mammoth, Ut and Denver.





BurtonAvenger said:


> I seriously thought Vail was going to snatch up Mammoth, probably still part of their master plan.


It maybe happening... "At the Mammoth Lakes Town Council meeting this evening, MMSA CEO Rusty Gregory just announced that in 2-3 weeks someone else will be running Mammoth Mountain and it won't be him. More on this as the story develops." Per The Sheet news feed on FB last night.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Geeze, if VR gets Mammoth, one really has to wonder how solvent they are. I would think at that point VR would be highly leveraged.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

From my understanding they're not that leveraged due to owning and having almost everything paid off outright. Plus if it's an agreement to just run the resort but not own it that adds to the dynamic. I think VR definitely learned from the mistakes of mega resort conglomerates like Interwest.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> It maybe happening... "At the Mammoth Lakes Town Council meeting this evening, MMSA CEO Rusty Gregory just announced that in 2-3 weeks someone else will be running Mammoth Mountain and it won't be him. More on this as the story develops." Per The Sheet news feed on FB last night.


I saw that on Mammoth's facebook feed as well.

Is praying to Baby Allah Buddah Jesus and of course Jobu


----------

